# wappen-form



## AvS (18. Juli 2002)

helau,

da ich an einem logo für mich arbeite, wollte ich gern wissen wie ich diese typische alte wappen-form mit photoshop hinbekomme !


es sollte so aussehen, nur halt schöner


----------



## lars1509 (18. Juli 2002)

vielleicht kannst du hiermit was anfangen...


----------



## AvS (18. Juli 2002)

mh....an sich ist das schon gut aber mir fehlen da noch die runden kanten. 

sorry für den meckermode =)


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Juli 2002)

Vielleicht gefällt dieses dir ... wenn ja dann
kann ich dir das ganze auch als Autoform für
Photoshop speichern ... bis dann dann M.


----------



## AvS (18. Juli 2002)

jo, genau das hab ich gesucht ! Daanke.

die autoform kannst du an avs@webchillas.org schicken danke


----------



## Avariel (19. Juli 2002)

@Mythos007: Kannst du auch mal schnell umreißen, wie du das gemacht hast? Bei derartigen Sachen zum "selbermalen" hab ich immer Riesenprobleme.


----------



## nanda (19. Juli 2002)

@avariel
ich bin zwar nicht mythos007, habe aber auch eine brauchbare lösung:

- vertikale hilfslinie einfügen (dient als orientierung für nächsten punkt)
- mit freiform-zeichenstift eine hälfte des wappens zeichnen
- wenn nötig ankerpunkte korrigieren
- ebene kopieren
- kopierte ebene horizontal spiegeln
- zum abschluß an die andere hälfte verschieben
fertig.

wenn das ganze als pfad gespeichert wird, kann man sehr flexibel und einfach die form verändern.


----------



## AvS (19. Juli 2002)

hui, das gefällt mir ja noch besser  

kannst du mir das auch an avs@webchillas.org schicken ?


----------

